# Skipper's Adventures Week 52 Mission Accomplished



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*General James R. Clapper (Ret), Director of National Intelligence addresses an elite group of the highest ranking intelligence senior executives from every major intelligence agency in our great nation. The Commander in Chief, President Skipper stands at his side, ready to say a few words of congratulations for a job well done when the DNI's comments are complete.

As Gen Clapper proclaims the mission of two of our nation's covert agents a success, it quickly becomes apparent that not even the DNI is aware of the true identity of these intrepid clandestine operatives. One can only assume the mission was of such importance that "Plausible Deniability" of the DNI was crucial should something go wrong during this SCI Black Op.

The little "red bag" is safely in General Clapper's hand as he speaks; seemingly a testament to the fact that no matter how great the obstacles, the team of two, known only as "SS" (also referred to as the "Super Spies) have had the cunning, stamina and fortitude to prevail.

Although the agents themselves cannot be present (as it is critical to preserve their cover so their identity will never be revealed) the President has assured the DNI they will receive word of his personal appreciation and admiration for their contribution to National Security. 

​
As Skipper's year of adventures come to an end, I reflect back and with the realization his very first "adventure" took place March 30, 2013 when "Little Skippy" was just over 3 months old!!

Over the past 52 weeks' worth of adventures, Skipper has visited many lands, enjoyed cutting edge technology and schooled his wonderful protégée, Scooter, all while honing and maintaining his personal strength of purpose and integrity.

Thanks to everyone who played along and took the time to comment on Skipper's (and Scooter's) adventures!

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/271482-skippers-adventures-52-links-one-place.html*


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*WOOOOOOOOOO!!! Job well done guys!  your secret identity is safe with us haha !

Oh wow !! I'm going to miss your posts on there adventures!! I'd love to see a thread with every one of their adventures in! To go back and reflect on there crazy amazingly awesome adventures!! 
Well done Deb :hug: thank you for taking the time every week to do a brilliant picture to share with us !

But what's in the bag?*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The nation as well as the world will forever be in debt for the excellent service done by undercover special birdie agents Skipper and Scooter. :clap:
After so many successful missions, they surely deserve a good break and some nice vacations.


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

*Skipper looks so proud and ready to receive the National Intelligence Distinguished Service Medal and the National Intelligence Medal of Achievement.

Congratulations on a job well done, boys! And Deb, too, for your creativity and talent!arty2:
Now are the boys going to Disneyland? :laughing1:*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's 52*

Job Well done Deb, Skipper and Scooter. Will Scooter get a chance to lead his team on a grand adventure With Skipper along just to be sure We find out what really is in that red bag?? :budge::budge::spy::spy::cheers::wave1 :laughing:. Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Bethanyi said:



WOOOOOOOOOO!!! Job well done guys!  your secret identity is safe with us haha !

Oh wow !! I'm going to miss your posts on there adventures!! I'd love to see a thread with every one of their adventures in! To go back and reflect on there crazy amazingly awesome adventures!! 
Well done Deb :hug: thank you for taking the time every week to do a brilliant picture to share with us !

But what's in the bag?

Click to expand...

Thanks Bethany! :hug:

I'll make a thread with links to all 52 Adventures for those who wish to look back at any of them.
The thread will be posted later this evening. 

With regard to what's in the red bag....
You've heard of "Need to Know" when it comes to National Security, correct?

Well, according to the DNI, there is no one on the Talk Budgies Forum who has adequate "Need to Know"!! :laughing:



aluz said:



The nation as well as the world will forever be in debt for the excellent service done by undercover special birdie agents Skipper and Scooter. :clap:
After so many successful missions, they surely deserve a good break and some nice vacations. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ana!

I'm sure Skipper and Scooter will be willing to share pictures of some of the "adventures" they decide to enjoy now that they will have some free time. 



ImaPrettyBird said:



Skipper looks so proud and ready to receive the National Intelligence Distinguished Service Medal and the National Intelligence Medal of Achievement.

Congratulations on a job well done, boys! And Deb, too, for your creativity and talent!arty2:
Now are the boys going to Disneyland? :laughing1:

Click to expand...

Aww, thank you Patricia!

I don't believe the boys are going to Disneyland, but they will be doing some fun and exciting things that you'll see over the next few week's time. 



Jo Ann said:



Job Well done Deb, Skipper and Scooter. Will Scooter get a chance to lead his team on a grand adventure With Skipper along just to be sure We find out what really is in that red bag?? :budge::budge::spy::spy::cheers::wave1 :laughing:. Jo Ann

Click to expand...

JoAnn,

I'm not sure Skipper is quite willing to step back and let Scooter lead the way although hopefully he will be more willing to "share the glory" in the future. 

The agents :spy: :spy: are unable to reveal what was in the little red bag. 
Doing so would be an egregious breach of security and considered treason! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The picture say's it all...never has Skip looked more presidential, and why not...his work as the world's greatest special agent can be called nothing except an astounding success. Not only is the red bag safe, and in Clapper's hand, but the training of young Scoot into the world's second greatest secret agent, was an added bonus. 

Rest easy free world...your enemies, and their agent's have been soundly defeated again, and have withdrawn for probably quite some time to lick their wound's. They would be foolish to think that our boy Skipper won't be ever watchful, alway's prepared, and most of all, beyond determined to keep them down...yes, rest easy free world....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



The picture say's it all...never has Skip looked more presidential, and why not...his work as the world's greatest special agent can be called nothing except an astounding success. Not only is the red bag safe, and in Clapper's hand, but the training of young Scoot into the world's second greatest secret agent, was an added bonus.

Rest easy free world...your enemies, and their agent's have been soundly defeated again, and have withdrawn for probably quite some time to lick their wound's. They would be foolish to think that our boy Skipper won't be ever watchful, alway's prepared, and most of all, beyond determined to keep them down...yes, rest easy free world....

Click to expand...

Randy,

What can I say to convey my appreciation, my friend?!

Thank you so much for making Skipper's (and Scooter's) adventures much more fun through the wonderful narratives you provided for the pictures.

For me, reading your comments was the icing on my cake!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Randy,
> 
> What can I say to convey my appreciation, my friend?!
> ...


We all owe you.....picture's, photoshop's and adventure's like these, make this forum so much more wonderful, and fun than it would be without them, and you are the Queen of it all, hand's down. Although it is sad to see the adventure's come to a close, I am comforted by the fact that all your signature's/photoshop art will still be here to entertain. You are the best, and "nice lady" is an understatement....:hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Randy! Deb is the reigning queen! :king: 
Thanks so much for all the hard work with Skip and Scoot and I'll look fondly on them! 
Awesome job


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



I agree with Randy! Deb is the reigning queen! :king: 
Thanks so much for all the hard work with Skip and Scoot and I'll look fondly on them! 
Awesome job 

Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind comments! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww Skipper you look so proud standing there.. President Skipper and Scooter have won my heart with there adventures they always put a smile on my face..

President Skipper and Scooter have been saving the world from the bad guys. Now that they have the bad guys under control President Skipper and Scooter can have a well rewarded rest and a break until new adventure's come one day..

The little red bag i guess we will never know what was in there guess it was top secret but it is now safe and locked away...

Deb I have loved your photoshop Adventures I will miss them But maybe there will be a new beginning with a new adventure that will start..

I thought that President Skipper should be awarded Medal for fighting the bad guys..

And a Badge saying Number one for Both Skipper and Scooter also awarded to them from us... You both are so talanted.

Thank you so much Deb for all of your hard work each week making these wonderful adventures for us to see they are all so very good. You are really talanted. I have loved them all. Thank you so much for sharing them with us....

Medal Awarded to President Skipper and a Badge for Scooter..


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Surely Not ? The magnificent two retiring, I think not this is a cunning and devious ploy from the powers that be .......
YOU CAN"T FOOL ME:laugh:

Look at that proud and dedicated agent the world hasn't seen a more handsome, charming, suave, ........ you get the idea right ???

Seriously though Deb I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread as all of TB have I am sure. Your dedication, and talents are outstanding you should be getting the medal .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



I thought that President Skipper should be awarded Medal for fighting the bad guys..

And a Badge saying Number one for Both Skipper and Scooter also awarded to them from us... You both are so talanted.

Click to expand...

Thank you for the wonderful medals! xoxo Skipper and Scooter And, thank you for your lovely comments as well, Lyn!



Pretty boy said:



 Surely Not ? The magnificent two retiring, I think not this is a cunning and devious ploy from the powers that be .......
YOU CAN"T FOOL ME:laugh:

Seriously though Deb I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread

Click to expand...

 You are wise beyond your years, Cathy! There will indeed be more "adventures" but Skipper, Scooter and I are not committing to a set number.  Thanks for your sweet comments. :hug:*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

What a year, Skipper! What a year! May your adventures continue.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you, Susan!
I believe Skipper and Scooter want to concentrate on fun instead of "missions" for a while. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Indigo made this photoshop of Skipper and Scooter with there mum he thought a trophy awarded should go to there Mom..
Indigo thought that Miss Deb should have a trophy for all of her hard work in making Photoshop adventures of Skipper and Scooter... Indigo also did this photoshop with Skipper and Scooter on there Mom as they love her so very much. Skipper and Scooter love all of there adventures that there mom did.. Indigo wanted to do something to show Miss Deb how much we love you..Thank you for being our friends.

Trophy Awarded to Miss Deb for all of her Photoshop work.


We love you Mom.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you, Lyn and Indi for your kind words and the trophy. :hug:
I'm quite overwhelmed! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thank you, Lyn and Indi for your kind words and the trophy. :hug:
> I'm quite overwhelmed! *


Your Welcome my friend.. Anytime. You deserve to get a trophy for all of your hard work.. I no that you love doing them but Indi and I wanted to do something for you for creating all of your photoshop adventures..

I am glad that you liked my trophy we made for you.. I know it is not a lot but the thought counts the most. Miss Deb you are a very kind person I am proud to have you as our friends.

Maybe there will be a new adventure coming I don't know. But I really liked your adventures I looked forward to them each week... I hope you are planning something new and exciting in Adventures.... Awww What will we look at now I wonder... You are so very talented.. This is why we say thank you for sharing your work with us...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I just can't stop laughing at James R Clapper holding that little red bag whilst looking so serious! :bowrofl:

Thanks for the good times. Can't believe it's been 52 weeks - yikes!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Madonna! 
I'm glad you enjoyed the incongruity. *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

World is a better place now that Skipper and Scooter have served their duties as Super Spies.. Thank you Skipper and Scooter... for all you did and for your great photos! 
Deb.. I am going to miss those adventures and your boys' handsomeness!! And you did such a great job all this time!!!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wow, Deb - Has it really been 52 weeks?!?  That is Monumental! :2thumbs: :clap:
It was great fun to see your imaginative talents run with the boys, (even though some of their adventures went Way over My head!...) :speechless-smiley-0 :hammer::dunno:
I always look forward to seeing your Photoshop creations, wherever and however they show up!  :happy4: It's been a pleasure to see your artwork evolve since you started, not to mention the scope of your administrative skills. You have definitely become Ms Talk Budgies to most of us! :bowrofl: :king:
:hug: :yo:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



World is a better place now that Skipper and Scooter have served their duties as Super Spies.. Thank you Skipper and Scooter... for all you did and for your great photos! 
Deb.. I am going to miss those adventures and your boys' handsomeness!! And you did such a great job all this time!!!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Despina
I'm sure you'll see Skipper and Scooter engaging in other fun activities from time to time. 



SPBudgie said:



Wow, Deb - Has it really been 52 weeks?!?  That is Monumental! :2thumbs: :clap:


Click to expand...

Thank you Ollie -- I'm so glad you found them entertaining. *


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

arty2: Congrats to Skipper and Scooter on a job well done!! :clap:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


PrincipePio said:



arty2: Congrats to Skipper and Scooter on a job well done!! :clap:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Bethany! 

I just realized I neglected to put the link to the other thread listing all 52 adventures into this thread. Sorry! 

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/271482-skippers-adventures-52-links-one-place.html*


----------

